# Bettafeesh Series III part duex!



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Fresh new thread to pick up requests!

*THESE ARE NOT FREE TO TAKE. I had an image showcasing the templates that I've had to remove due to someone taking them and coloring them in themselves. I am drawing/coloring these for SPECIFIC PEOPLE THAT ASK FOR IT IN THIS THREAD. If you want one, request one when requests are available. Art theft is not tolerated in ANY form. I will take action if I need to to prevent this from happening again.*

WHAHOO

Some of you may remember my previous FEESH threads, and I'm still seeing some people toting around their feesh in their signatures! So I decided to begin round 3, this time with a full-on profile view.

There is only one female template, I will make more if demand for female portraits justifies it.

*What I need from you is a clear, well-lit photo of the fish you want a portrait of. I'd like this little guys to be as true-to-life as possible, and guessing colors makes it difficult!*

*Also please tell me if you'd like the feesh to be facing left or right, and provide a photo with that side view of your fish!

You may request two feesh if you weesh. They can face each-other and have a flare-off!


To cut down on overload I'm going to limit requests to slots. 

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please if you see that the slots are full, DO NOT POST ANY REQUESTS! All requests posted after I announce that slots are closed will be ignored.

Bring on the fishies!

Previous batches!
Batch 1:
​*
*Elleth








Scampers4010








Bettaboy11








SiameseFightingArt








InsertCheesecake








---------------------------
Batch 2:

*
*
Athra








FinnDublynn








BettaBoy11








Overprotective Fish Lover








litelboyblu
*








*Innerbeauty*







​


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Could you please do the fish in my avatar, same facing-view? He's just a solid red plakat.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

You can skip me if you want, I won't be offended, but Pi marbled AGAIN and I love your artwork so much! He is a SDeT Marble, and he has a black body and red fins. Again, because this is the THIRD slot I've taken up, you can skip me if you want.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's another picture:


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Whee!

Try Comet if you will. He's the blue-gray metallic HMPK.

Okay yes that's the picture I always use but it's the only good one I've got.

EDIT: Wait!
I saw that some people did two at a time and I wanna ask if you can do Neptune (the koi delta tail) as well. I think this takes up 2 slots, sorry! 
If it does then you don't have to do Neptune.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Can you do Red?
http://youtu.be/Kl-6PIbqiCE
Facing either way or frontwards and curved.... he doesnt sit still for photos hes a turd.
Supposed to be a super delta of sorts. Red and blue. Slight purple iridecent fade. Red edging on blue fins. Ruffled feather or rose tail or something....


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Hi! 
Could you draw Presto?
Presto is Delta or super Delta, whitish body. Burgundy fins with a turquoise wash over it ( I love the turquoise !)
Thanks so much!
Sorry for the picture. He moves so fast it is hard to get a picture of him-- I had to use a screen shot of a video.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

*NO MORE REQUESTS AFTER THIS POST. ANY FURTHER REQUESTS WILL BE IGNORED UNTIL SLOTS OPEN AGAIN*

Okay for some reason I can't edit the first post. Until we get that figured out, here is the order:

1. Pumpkin
2. Bettaboy11
3. PurpleJay
4. Watermelons
5. IslandGirl7408

Purplejay, could you provide a photo of one of those boys facing the other way? I can have them flaring at each other!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Ooh! That would be nice 

This one is crappy, but it should give you an idea. If you need more photos, feel free to browse through my albums.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been waiting for a shot to open up on your last page. I guess I wasn't fast enough here either. Please pm me when slots open up .


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Same Revosok, maybe Shiver can PM us.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

You guys can subscribe to this thread so you can get an email alert when someone posts here  using "Thread Tools"


----------

